# Lottie & Leo... new pics!



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Messing about in the garden today with the terrible two-some!

also, am I allowed to canvas some opinions on some gallery options I'm putting on website?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

One more of Lottie... They're not perfect, but they're not bad


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

mattyh said:


> One more of Lottie... They're not perfect, but they're not bad


well i think there brilliant,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> well i think there brilliant,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you very much... I have a very critical eye


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> well i think there brilliant,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 so do i !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

lovely pictures.....and lovely cats too


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

They're not too bad, apart from at 3am when they want to go out! Thanks for the comments


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

awwww how lovely are they!!! And theyre great pics


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

mattyh said:


> Thank you very much... I have a very critical eye


Sound just like my oh These are really great pics Matty-your gorgeous cats have made it look easy and done you very proud


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Think your pics are excellent. I'm pants at photography so am delighted if I manage to get them in the frame!


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

LOL you didn't see what I deleted 

I'm going to write a little guide on how to get the best pics of your pets at some point... it's just finding the time!


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Please do, I need all the help I can get! Love taking pics of the kittens at the moment, at only 2 days old the don't run away!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Great pics, lovely cats


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Fabulous pics


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Did a few more tonight in my cobbled together home studio 

Only managed one shot of Lottie, stroppy moo


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Again-fab pics from beautiful cats who clearly make things easy for you
Keep em coming


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovely pictures of beautiful cats


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Again-fab pics from beautiful cats who clearly make things easy for you
> Keep em coming


I agree .. Once they're still they're a joy to take pics of


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

awww cute pics...almost makes me want another one lol


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Paula C said:


> awww cute pics...almost makes me want another one lol


Why stop at one? Why not get a couple


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Wow, they are stunning cats! Good photography too!


----------

